# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box تحديثات :  Discussion here>> Mcnpro Box version 3.4.2

## mohamed73

*What's new for Mcnpro box version 3.4.2 ?* *New!!* *Hot!!*   Improver MTK new CPU Read /Write bugsSpreadtrum reported bugs fixedSpreadtrum new Flash ICs addedMstar factory set function addedMstar reported bugs fixedCoolsand  Nv data backup / Restore function addedUpdate Main software to V3.4.2Other small report bugs fixed   *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*As   usual, Version 3.4.2 request install Suite version 2.1.4 at first,We   recommend that all customers running previous versions now upgrade to   new version which is available for all customers with valid, To download   that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] , You also can using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] direct upgrade your software online!* 
Additionally, the discounts are available on Mcnpro Box from 2013, which include:*  Price for end user : 155 $ChinaRes Editor freeVirtual oscilloscope free  
Best regards !  
Mcnbox Team

----------

